# Snake Avoidance?



## Iowa Farmer (Jun 30, 2003)

What do any of you know about Snake Avoidance Clinics? I'm taking my dogs to one in a few weeks. They use the real thing I guess. Forgive my ignorance, but I really didn't think they used real live Rattle Snakes. Apparently they de-fang them the day of the clinic. In all it takes about 5 minutes.

What do any of you know about this.

Any thoughts?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

My brother got to attend one of the training sessions that the Arizona dept of corrections uses to train their canine units and it is quite interesting! They have their trainerrs place live rattlers with fangs inside screened cages so no accidents happen and the dogs are equipped with special traing collars that apparently have one setting-high. They work the dogs as if in search of an escaped prisoner on the run and as soon as the dogs encounter the snakes the trainer instantly gives the collar stimulation which is severe. It is done humanely even though it is painful but these dogs are quite expensive and treated as a member of Az law enforcement. It is only done for the protection of the dogs. My bro says these dog are corrected about three to four times and then are declaired "snake proof". I do know you can do this yourself using the same methods as you would training your dogs not to chase deer or to avoid skunks. It can be done using rubber snakes but any live snake will do. To a dog a snake is a snake, and if trained properly will avoid all snakes.


----------

